# saw bench drive question



## johnh (May 7, 2010)

Hi have just found this forum and hope you experts can help.I've bought a large old saw bench with28" blade that I want to use to cut oak beams to size for a renovation project. With the bench was an old farymann diesel engine with belt drive to the sawbench. I have a small International farmall tractor and would like to use the pto to power the bench.I'm sure that one of you has experience of this conversion --any advice would be most welcome.The belt drive pulley is removable leaving a 1 1/2 shaft.Do I need to consider having some form of clutch or can I use a straight drive. Many thanks--- John H.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome John!

So, do you plan to use the PTO from your Farmall to power the saw shaft via belt drive? Or a direct connection using a 'jack' shaft? How does the original power transmit the drive (with our without a clutch)? 

I'm trying to visualize the saw and how it's linked to the power plant. Without a picture or two, I'm thinking it's always nice to have a clutch to interrupt the drive engagement, or at minimum, stop the drive in the event of an emergency. I'd hate to see a 28" saw blade bind up and not be able to stop the spinning mass (or slow it down).

Shartel


----------

